# laydown blind seperation....



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Basic question....seperate the laydown blinds or have them right next to each other? I see alot of videos out where they are lined up right next to each other. Pros/cons to each way?? We've always seperated them,just looking for opinions as to each way.

Alex


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I always try to have the blind almost touching if not touching. The only bad thing I see about that is sometimes it gets kinda noisy.

I have the blinds touching because to me having the blinds bunched up looks a little more natural then having them scattered. Also I like being able to talk to everyone and not have to yell where the birds are at or when to shoot.


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

We keep our blinds together as well, It looks like a rise in the field instead of a bunch of lumps in a row. Also being able to talk to each other is a huge benefit over yelling to figure out when to call the shot. Just do your best to shoot "your" birds in the flock since everyone is very close this can be hard to do but, will be the difference between a few gimme birds to 5 or 6 per flock.


----------



## Drundel (Nov 14, 2010)

I also like them in tight. My logic is, everyone gets a shot or no-one gets a shot.


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

i agree with everyone, close together. But I separate the blinds by 6" or so. then rake a ton of cover to put in between the blinds (to make it look flat) and on the edges, front and back. tapering off all 4 edges so there are no shadows. Then I put about 2 decoys in between each blind to help make it look like flat ground, and to hide the hunters and any movement they may do.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

mjschuette said:


> i agree with everyone, close together. But I separate the blinds by 6" or so. then rake a ton of cover to put in between the blinds (to make it look flat) and on the edges, front and back. tapering off all 4 edges so there are no shadows. Then I put about 2 decoys in between each blind to help make it look like flat ground, and to hide the hunters and ny movement they may do.


.

Sillosock tall stakes work great for this. I also thought about getting some cheap shells and zip tieing them to the footbags and doors.


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> mjschuette said:
> 
> 
> > i agree with everyone, close together. But I separate the blinds by 6" or so. then rake a ton of cover to put in between the blinds (to make it look flat) and on the edges, front and back. tapering off all 4 edges so there are no shadows. Then I put about 2 decoys in between each blind to help make it look like flat ground, and to hide the hunters and ny movement they may do.
> ...


Works like a charm!!


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

mjschuette said:


> i agree with everyone, close together. But I separate the blinds by 6" or so. then rake a ton of cover to put in between the blinds (to make it look flat) and on the edges, front and back. tapering off all 4 edges so there are no shadows. Then I put about 2 decoys in between each blind to help make it look like flat ground, and to hide the hunters and any movement they may do.


Ditto


----------

